# 6/11/06 naked bike ride day in DC



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

It's 11:40 now.. I missed it!! pictures any where??

p.s. only interested in chicks  :thumbsup: .. not old hair freds.. ahaha


http://www.wtopnews.com/?nid=25&sid=818018

Naked Bike Riders Taking to the Streets of D.C.
Jun 11th - 8:14am

WASHINGTON - Bike riders are baring it all as they ride through Washington on Sunday.

Riders gathered in McPherson Square to ride naked through the city as part of a larger effort to promote the use of alternatives to oil.

The ride through D.C. is one of several planned in the U.S. and worldwide, including in cities like Seattle, Chicago and Mexico City.

The riders, covered in body paint, left McPherson Square at 11 a.m.

(Copyright 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.)


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

When will there be one in baltimore?


----------

